# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 9/14/2018

## Kris

The year is 2077, and mankind is on the brink. Horrid monsters from beyond space and time, from our very imaginations plague the world. Crime as skyrocketed, disasters both natural and man-made plague the world. The world calls out for heroes, yet none have risen. It would seem that this is humanity's last gasp before dying. 

But even in this, the most dire hour humanity has ever faced, a light shines in the darkness. An anonymous scientist, using a secret fusion of Occultism and Science, gave life to the greatest heroes of history and our very dreams. These would unite and become Mankind's protectors, they would become....BROFORCE

Broforce: Rise of the Bros

----------

